
Show HN: Raredemo – Simple, cute, and minimal picture collections - Brajeshwar
https://raredemo.com/
======
montrose
I gave up after it wouldn't let me create something without giving it a title.

~~~
Brajeshwar
Got it. Make sense. Title will be optional in tomorrow's release.

